
The Tiles of Infinity (2009) - walterbell
http://www.aramcoworld.com/issue/200905/the.tiles.of.infinity.htm
======
adrianN
It is interesting to note that there are tiles with which one can simulate a
Turing machine. The tiles can tile the plane iff the TM never stops.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wang_tile](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wang_tile)

~~~
JadeNB
They were even the subject of a short (fiction) story by Greg Egan:
[http://kasmana.people.cofc.edu/MATHFICT/mfview.php?callnumbe...](http://kasmana.people.cofc.edu/MATHFICT/mfview.php?callnumber=mf935)
.

------
jdimov9
Saudi Aramco World is probably my most favourite periodical - more
consistently insightful and fascinating than NatGeo for me. Ironically, I also
find it far less commercial than NatGeo.

